# have anobody been to therapy for social anxiety



## im Lost (Dec 4, 2010)

did it help? are you cured?


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes I've been, but it didn't really help. It did help me own up to the fact that I need help, which is a step in its own.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

many. and hell no. i learned more about myself and how the mind works from books i read all by myself than anything a therapist told me. 

dont go into therapy thinking your scheduling an appointment with gandalf the grey the holy magic wizard whos going to wave a wand and then your going to come out those doors cured and with the ability to fly. therapy is good at helping you gain awareness of yourself but at a turtles running a race pace. or with thinner wallets a week if not insurance is covering you. i show you a great book to gain all the awareness about yourself you will need.


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes, started in November. It is helping. You just have to be determined to do what you have to to get over it. Good luck!!


----------



## adamac (Feb 1, 2012)

I would really like to, even to just to talk to someone about how I feel and get things of my chest, but doesn't it cost a lot???


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm not in therapy specifically for social anxiety, but I've found that in easing the depression, the therapy has simultaneously helped with the SA. I'm in CBT-E (an offshoot of CBT designed for people with BDD and eating disorders)


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

adamac said:


> I would really like to, even to just to talk to someone about how I feel and get things of my chest, but doesn't it cost a lot???


I have health insurance and just pay a copay which is do-able. I don't know how it works in UK. I would recommend looking into it though. You don't know until you find out! If at all possible, get into therapy. Good luck.


----------



## Noely G (Feb 19, 2012)

I first started therapy a month or so ago and I am still going. I like to think that I'm improving, but not really sure. I always think to myself what the "end" is going to be. Like is something going to happen that will signify the end of me going. IDK. Just someone to talk to.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ive been in it for 2 years but it's not just for SA but depression as well. Therapists can give you good advice and help guide but it's also a way to unload everything your feeling and going through so you feel more refreshed. I'm sure therapy would help you out


----------



## Jessilyn (Feb 20, 2012)

I just started going in jan for sad. My therapist is doing cbt. So far Ive learned this breathing exersise that helps to slow my breathing down which in turn calms me down. Has worked. Been practicing it almost everyday by myself and when i start to get anxious. Only coping skill ive learned so far except for info about sad. There is a counseling center where I live at based on income if you dont have insuarnce. So i pay a small amount.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

Therapists are a great start


----------



## SummerBreeze (Jan 12, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Ive been in it for 2 years but it's not just for SA but depression as well. Therapists can give you good advice and help guide but it's also a way to unload everything your feeling and going through so you feel more refreshed. I'm sure therapy would help you out


^^ kinda the same situation here.. I have a therapist ive been going to years now..its helped alot in different ways..ive done alot of things since i started seeing her I wouldnt of before and it helps me clear my head I always feel better after an appointment..of course there r times when she thinks i should do things but I dont want too so its like pick and choose but she has helped me in the fact shes an extra push I need sometimes and when I get really anxious its nice to be able to talk to someone that can help me cope with it and its nice to know that she always tries to keep my best interest in mind with what i want in life.


----------

